# Jelly Soap?



## SunshineGirl (Mar 16, 2015)

Im not sure what rock i have been under but i im just now hearing about Jelly Soap. I was on a site looking at there MP bases and seen a Jelly soap base. so i googled it and oml!!!! i think i want to try that. it looks like a very fun hand soap for kids or adult kids like me!!!!! i seen it in mason jars loved that idea. Anyways has anyone every made it, used it or sold it. if you do/did sell it how did it sell?


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 16, 2015)

My daughter uses the base and it has quite a learning curve. In fact we found some of the bases do not work well at all. Not sure which companies base she settled on but I do know 1 had to go back due to not holding fragrance and I do not remember the other problem. I found it not to sell well, but that is probably my market and customer base, I also do not sell a lot of M&P. Most of our M&P soap is sold online. I am changing my sales on it to advertise it as bubbly bath. It does make a great bubble bath but if you remelt the base more than once you will lose a lot of the bubble factor. My 89 year old mom loves it for bubble bath!


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't like it. I tried it but it is messy, hard to hold, hard to dissolve so inevitably you have little chunks that fall and don't get used. I think it's more a novelty, some teens love it although mine don't like it. 

I tried the l*sh brand and had thought it might be a nice addition to sell! but I disliked it so much that I wouldn't be able to sell it. ( I can't think of one good thing to say about it)


----------



## SunshineGirl (Mar 16, 2015)

thanks for the info im not sure yet. i youtubed it and they used gelatin from the store.  i just liked the idea. thats is on my to do list.


----------



## lsg (Mar 16, 2015)

Here is the recipe that I use.  It doesn't have to be refrigerated and it works great for shaving your legs.

http://www.pvsoap.com/recipe_shower_wash_jellies.htm


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 16, 2015)

I haven't tried it, but remembered I watched a video on it.  I was thinking it might be fun to try out the next time my little niece comes to visit.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-OkFeuv7OE[/ame]


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 17, 2015)

lsg said:


> Here is the recipe that I use. It doesn't have to be refrigerated and it works great for shaving your legs.
> 
> http://www.pvsoap.com/recipe_shower_wash_jellies.htm


Thankyou for the link. Since our supplier is discontinuing it we may have to start making it. Have you tried this recipe as a bubble bath?


----------



## lsg (Mar 17, 2015)

No, always as a jelly soap.  Kids are wild about it.  They tend to waste it, so it is best not to give them very much at a time.  It is really sudsy.


----------



## Saponista (Mar 17, 2015)

I also tried the jelly soap from a certain well known store and hated it.


----------

